# Injured oranda; what do i do????



## NinaR (Apr 21, 2009)

I own two orandas and today while playing in her tank one of my orandas tore her wen. It doesnt look like shes bleeding but a whole chunk is pulled back and hanging. What should I do?!?!?


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I would treat the goldfish with an antibiotic such as MelaFix or Maracyn.
The sore could become infected and turn into an ulcer. I had a similar thing happen to one of my goldfish. If you know what the fish got caught on, I would remove it so it does not happen again.
Extra water changes will also help keep an infection from setting in.
Good luck!


----------

